# Just found a bunch of satins in a feeder bin



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

I had to scoop them up. Feel free to weigh in on what you think the pied boy and the light girl are. I also posted them in variety identification.

















These are some of my other mice that I have gotten through similar means. Most of them had to be bottle fed, since I found them as fuzzies or hoppers for snake food. (I don't have a mouse eating snake, I just troll the pet stores for pretty mice.)

Amy Pond - agouti and white satin








Wren - my chocolate long haired boy and Ember who was his ladyfriend for a while








Malcolm Reynolds - my black merle 








Wren's chocolate daughter from another female








Wren and Ember's daughter. I'm keeping both baby girls.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lovely mice


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh. I really like the facial marking on that merle! Where are your feeder bins? I've managed to find satin and longhaired in feeder bins, but never merle.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

The pied satin buck looks like a black brindle, not sure on the lighter girl. Love your merley boy!


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks 
I love that merle too. I had to drive two hours away to a feeder breeder in another city to get him, and then I had to bottle feed him and his siblings. They all turned out well though, so I am happy. He and his brother were the only merles I've ever found. I'm planning to go back there soon to look for a lady merle. 
So far the verdict is pied brindle on the satin. I'm pretty happy with that. He is all kinds of pretty.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree, that merle has yummy markings! You could always breed him to a doe you have then back to one of his daughters (or to his brother!) if you can't find a girl for them.


----------

